# ehMac.ca : Podcast (18) : Radio Podcast 2



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Radio Podcast 2
Subscribe via iTunes 4.9 & 5.0 

Show Notes: Introductions by Vexel

Plperdue (ehMac name) MayBTed
1. Sparkle Nice Too.
2. Puppets​
32bitJesus (ehMac name) James Medeiros
1. Come Home
2. Superhero​
Stephanie (ehMac name) Stephanie Maks
1. Talking by Satellite​
Yellow (Sydney, NS)
1. Tempting Fate​
_If you would like to make a submission for the next ehMac Radio Podcast contact:
Vexel - rogers at locals dot ca_ or see him online here on ehMac.ca

--

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
<URL=http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748</URL><i><b> Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at <a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748">Podcastalley.com</a></b></i><p>


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hope you like this one folks.. thanks to everyone again! 

MayBTed, James Medeiros and Stephanie Maks, you guys are really great. I will thank Yellow in person.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

Vexel said:


> Hope you like this one folks.. thanks to everyone again!
> 
> MayBTed, James Medeiros and Stephanie Maks, you guys are really great. I will thank Yellow in person.


You're welcome, Vexel  I just listened to it; Thanks for making such a great podcast!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The music on this cast is awesome, they gave me goose bumps, and the music mix makes it for everyone.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Vexel - Very nicely done. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Was just talking to Mrs. ehMax today, and my case for my U2 iPod arrived today! I'll be setting up the iPod and loading up this podcast and listening to when I go for a nice crisp pre-fall walk! Looking forward to it. 

Think this is a very, VERY funky project!!!! Please, keep it up!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Listening to it now. I LOVE THIS IDEA!!! Such a good mix of talented artists. Kudos to Vexel for putting this together!


----------

